# nervous, excited, and ready!



## fuck it! (Mar 26, 2009)

i should be taking my first train rid in a few days and i am so STOKED. my shit is all packed and now i'm just playing the waiting game. there was really no point to this post, i guess i'm just bored and excited.:sucks:


----------



## Ravie (Mar 26, 2009)

congratulations haha well have fun girlie, i wish ya luck.


----------



## bobNkamille (Mar 27, 2009)

where you heading to we have a friend who is saposed to be leaving philly here soon and is going to Utah


----------



## bobNkamille (Mar 27, 2009)

bobNkamille said:


> where you heading to we have a friend who is saposed to be leaving philly here soon and is going to Utah



sorry if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## fuck it! (Mar 27, 2009)

i was gonna go into center city tommorrow and wait for my buddy to come scoop me up. any one that wants to come is welcome but i am on my way to new york, i do plan on going west eventually but in actuality have no idea where i am going so i wouldnt be able to help them on getting any where. but if you wanna give them my screen name or nerd space just tell me, i don't give a fuck i'm down to meet any one that's cool.


----------



## bobNkamille (Mar 27, 2009)

oh he already knows what he is doing. He's just from that area


----------



## atherington (Mar 27, 2009)

When you headed west ?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 29, 2009)

good luck! stay safe!


----------

